
Ten Reasons Why Most Internet Writing Is Terrible (2006; Not Much Has Changed) - levlaz
https://www.kalzumeus.com/2006/08/13/ten-reasons-why-most-internet-writing-is-terrible/
======
karmakaze
I would have preferred to read this in ten point form precisely because "it’s
easier to write top-ten lists than it is to write well."

